# If you haven't tried an impact driver



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been using my cordless drills for driving screws you years. Stripping heads now and then. I didn't want to invest in an impact driver, as the drills were getting me by. (more or less!)
At a yard sale I bought a Makita 12v impact driver for $10. 

I tried it out by driving some 3 1/2" deck screws. No problem.
What really impressed me, was a few days later, I needed to screw a fence section, back on the post.
I grabbed my cordless drill, and after the screw went in 1/2" the bit started to strip the head.
Then I realized I had the impact. Got the impact, and drove the screw all the way in. I like this tool!
Anyway, if you don't have one, and get tired of stripping screw heads.............

If you decide to keep stripping screw heads, a great screw remover is a set of removers called Grabit. A 3-4 piece set is about $20. 
One end has a short drill bit to drill a hole in the stripped screw head, and the other end has a left handed , spiral, that grips in the drilled hole, and removes the screw.
I used them for 8 stripped head screws on some plastic shutters. Removed all of them easily.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

The wife gave me a pair of Dewalt 18 volt cordless drill and a 18 volt impact driver with 2 batteries for Christmas a year ago and I have grown to like the impact driver it works great. I use the drill to drill the counter sinks and put down the drill and grab the impact driver to drive the screws.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I just buckled down and bought the 2 piece Makita lithium ion drill/driver set after my craftmans and ryobi finally kicked the bucket, after 7 or so years. I love them, they are more powerful and you can't beat a 15 minute charge time. I am def glad I made the jump.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

i have a little Dewalt 12V impact that is the bee's knees. Fit's my hand, is lightweight and will drive (or loosen) nearly everything I put it up against.


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought the hitachi 18V Drill/Driver/Flashlight combo kit last year and never new I needed an impact driver. I find that I generally will grab the impact driver first. It has yet to let me down.

Bill


----------

